# Looking for End Grain cutting board instructions



## fishman560 (May 22, 2008)

Hey everyone, I am new to this forum and this is my first post. I am looking to make an End Grain Cutting board and saw one made on the DIY show Wood Works. I can seem to locate the instructions for this project. If anyone has any links or other sites for instructions please share them with me. 

Thanks 

:no:


----------



## Squillis (May 22, 2008)

*another nice one*

Though it's not from DIY, I found a really good set of instructions for a nice looking one on www.TheWoodWhisperer.com. Just go to 'All Episodes' in the flash window and find Episode #7


----------



## fishman560 (May 22, 2008)

*Thanks*

:smile: Thanks for the information. I have seen this before but had trouble relocating it. If there is anyone else with other information please send it. Again thanks for sharing.


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Dang that woodwhisperer site seems pretty cool, when I'm not at work, I'll have to watch one.. Thanks for posting that..


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

_Wood_ Magazine has had some nice instructions for cutting boards--check their archives.


----------



## RJAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

Nancy Laird said:


> _Wood_ Magazine has had some nice instructions for cutting boards--check their archives.


Check out their October 2006 issue if you can.
It has a plan for an interesting end-grain board.

I'll post a pic of the one I built, if I can locate one.

One word of caution though, watch for tear out when planing an end-grain cutting board. I should've placed a board the same width
and thickness along the trailing end as I ran it through the planer. I didn't and it took a nice 'bite' out of the end. 

Ron


----------



## fishman560 (May 22, 2008)

*Looking good*

:thumbsup: Hey thanks Ron, will se if I can find that issue. I checked out your boards and they are very nice. Do you sell many of them?


----------



## RJAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

fishman560 said:


> :thumbsup: Hey thanks Ron, will se if I can find that issue. I checked out your boards and they are very nice. Do you sell many of them?


ThankX, I've sold several, mostly through a local 'crafters gallery' and craft shows, I also made close to a dozen for Christmas '06 gifts, but, haven't done much woodworking in general over the past year and a half as my attention has been needed elsewhere (currently installing new hw floors).

The end-grain board was definetly more involved and took a bit longer to build, but, all the others are pretty easy and only take a few hours + glue drying time.

Have a good holiday,
Ron


----------



## fishman560 (May 22, 2008)

:smile: Anybody out there have anymore plans they would like to share with us?


----------



## gary696 (Apr 10, 2008)

fishman560 said:


> :smile: Anybody out there have anymore plans they would like to share with us?


Check at: diynetwork.com :thumbsup:


----------

